# Форум для размышляющих > Моя проблема >  Тупик долбанный

## Цыпа-Цыпа

...

----------


## Гражданин

Меня одобряет,что не все потеряно. Мне лишь четверть века, молодость не прошла. Есть еще перспективы. Могу найти любимое занятие, лбимого челвоека. Это подбадирвает и даже в дни депры я не падаю духом окочнательно. Вера в лушчее будущее.

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

у меня не какие то там как у тебя *дни депры*, у меня годами хроническая депрессия. Загугли лучше.

----------


## Гражданин

> у меня не какие то там как у тебя *дни депры*, у меня годами хроническая депрессия. Загугли лучше.


 У меня тоже длилась длительными периодами и не раз. Не суть в этом. Ты пьешь антидепрессанты. Раз ты на группе, думаю не проблема попробовать подобрать. Ну и работа над собой.

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

Да на что мне сдались ваши антидепрессанты. Просто не любит меня никто. нет у меня мужика. нет секса. нет ничего в жизни. и прошло уже пол жизни, и до сих пор ничего не было. и все у меня всегда не взаимно было.

----------


## Игорёк

работу тебе надо найти. любую. не для бабок, а для того чтобы хоть какая-то ответственность воспиталась. Каждому даже убогому человеку должно быть свое применение. пересиль себя, сходи куда-нибудь для этих целей. дозрей. у меня тоже былтакой период отчаяния, я посещал пару мест, ничего там особо не предложили, но потом все-таки подвернулось место, которое изначально мне непонравилось. но я подумал 'сколько можно ныть' и согласился. а теперь очень доволен. и с деньгами пока нет проблем, и перспективы появились, хотя и получается не все идеально и сильно устаю. вообщем нужно просто перебороть себя. бросить себя на испытание. это все и в плане личной жизни обязательно поможет. другого пути нет.

----------


## neji

> Меня одобряет,что не все потеряно. Мне лишь четверть века, молодость не прошла. Есть еще перспективы. Могу найти любимое занятие, лбимого челвоека.


 а мне столько же, но считаю что молодость прошла и не найду я уже ничего.

----------


## qwe

> Как дальше жить не знаю я и что делать не знаю, с чего начинать, вообщем полный тупик. ... Пропадаю в жизни, бесмысленное существование и полный тупик! Такую как я и убить-то не жалко, т.к. ничего не добилась в жизни и без всякого смысла годами существую, именно существую, а не живу.


 А почему нельзя пойти погулять? Зима закончилась, должны же быть в вашем городе какие-нибудь красивые места, где не обязательно много народу? Причем, если это природа и ходить регулярно каждый день депрессия поуменьшится уже через месяц от одного только кислорода и движения.
Вспомнить все свои любимые занятия и принудительно хоть час в день заниматься. Есть же миллион вариантов, любое творчество. еще лучше, если ради занятия нужно куда-то ходить. И разнообразия побольше. Все это нужно поначалу делать специально, пока внутренняя инерция не закончится.
Читать что-то и разумное и полезное тебе лично, чтобы внутренние горизонты расширялись.
Если неудовольствие крутится вокруг личной жизни, вознамериться с кем-то приятным познакомиться и потихоньку искать, но без ажиотажа, не грызть себя. Грызение ничего не даст кроме усталости.
Но нельзя все время слабостям потакать. Нужно через них хоть немного постоянно переступать, это добавляет бодрости.

*Игорек* говорит о работе, но это чисто мужской подход, женщинам действительно важней отношения чем дело. Если только повезет найти работу, на которой легко и интересно))

Некоторым помогает посчитать, сколько лет осталось до 50-ти, 40-ка лет)) приблизительно прикинуть, сколько еще лет ты более менее привлекательна будешь, или активна... а потом ведь старость. И основной вопрос, чем разумней себя занять на этот не особо то длинный период?
Если сердце в данный момент ничего глобального не подсказывает, это не страшно. можно и умом руководствоваться.

----------


## Pechalka

> а мне столько же, но считаю что молодость прошла и не найду я уже ничего.


 Я думаю, и в нашем случае уже все известно. Даже у *Балды* и то жизнь наладилась ( не в обиду сказано), я это к тому, что, кто когда - либо читал ее историю - поймет о чем я.

----------


## Гражданин

Зря ты так ,антидепресанты могут помочь. По себе знаю. 
Откуда у тебя появится любимый челвоек и ты будешь любима,если ты только сидишь дома и жалуешься на жизнь. Могла бы на сайтах знакомств знакомится, сходит на свидание. Не понравится, больше не общаться с челвоеком. Все просто.

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

*Игорек*




> работу тебе надо найти. любую. не для бабок, а для того чтобы хоть какая-то ответственность воспиталась.


 Да ну тебя на шиш. Я сто раз писала, повторять не собираюсь, не попугай. Что были в том году у меня работы, от этого ничего не изменилось ни во мне, ни в жизни.Я только еще больше приходила домой злая от того что убеждалась, что из-за своей сф не способна даже на элементарные вещи. Вообщем если и будет у меня работа, то я для себя решила, что перед работой буду достаточное количество алкоголя принимать, чтобы не быть такой зажатой и не бояться общества.
*Гражданин*


> Откуда у тебя появится любимый челвоек и ты будешь любима,если ты только сидишь дома и жалуешься на жизнь. Могла бы на сайтах знакомств знакомится, сходит на свидание. Не понравится, больше не общаться с челвоеком. Все просто.


  Это у вас все просто. А я 4 года на мамбе просидела, меня это вскоре задолбало, в этом году навсегда удалилась, больше не восстанавливаюсь. Ты что думаешь, со мной там не знакомились, да меня сообщениями заваливали и когда ходила на встречи, было видно, что мною разочаровывались. Мне просто ни в чем в жизни не везет! Вот и все! И к тому же у меня с того сайта одни сплошные разочарования, сайт опасен такой для социофоба, иной раз даже злые людишки могут и гадость какую -нить про внешность написать, и такое бывало.

----------


## Pechalka

Ничего уже не будет хорошего.Это точно! 
Я тоже когда-то сидела на мамбе и со мной много произошло дурного, разбитое сердце короче, а еще пытался один изнасиловать. Можно много рассказывать, но нехочу. Во мне тоже разочаровывались, видели, что веду странно себя, не смотрю на него, задавали кучу вопросов, настоящий допрос.

----------


## Игорёк

Надо тему создать типа "обратная сторона мамбы", или "Мамба. Суровая реальность". Мне бы интересно было послушать такие истории. Ежу понятно что там один сброд. именно по этому самый лучший способ знакомиться по средствам работы. Не в смысле в коллективе, а при общении которое неизбежно будет иметь место по ходу деятельности. Кстати я именно так и познакомился.

----------


## Гражданин

> Надо тему создать типа "обратная сторона мамбы", или "Мамба. Суровая реальность". Мне бы интересно было послушать такие истории. Ежу понятно что там один сброд. именно по этому самый лучший способ знакомиться по средствам работы. Не в смысле в коллективе, а при общении которое неизбежно будет иметь место по ходу деятельности. Кстати я именно так и познакомился.


 ну Мамба теперь врядли как сайт знакомст для секса. Для этого другие ресурсы. Хотя на дваче мелькают треды об историях сЪема на мамбе. Занятные истории мелькают)

----------


## Pechalka

> Надо тему создать типа "обратная сторона мамбы", или "Мамба. Суровая реальность". Мне бы интересно было послушать такие истории. Ежу понятно что там один сброд. именно по этому самый лучший способ знакомиться по средствам работы. Не в смысле в коллективе, а при общении которое неизбежно будет иметь место по ходу деятельности. Кстати я именно так и познакомился.


 До тебя не дошло еще, что она и я - мы не можем идти на контакт, даже как ты описал знакомиться по средствам работы. Я не знаю как объяснить, но вижу , что не понимаешь. Это надо в живую видеть, как происходит у нас. Я бы вообще сказала, что у нас запущенная форма социофобии + еще болезнь психическая или ты думаешь мне 10тыс. государство наше вшивое за просто так платит?!

----------


## Pechalka

> Для этого другие ресурсы.


 Я как-то была на др.ресурсах. Ничего хорошего.

----------


## Гражданин

> Я как-то была на др.ресурсах. Ничего хорошего.


 Ну дык там не ищут чего-то серьзного, для того они и существуют.

----------


## Игорёк

> *Игорек*
> 
> 
> 
> Да ну тебя на шиш. Я сто раз писала, повторять не собираюсь, не попугай. Что были в том году у меня работы, от этого ничего не изменилось ни во мне, ни в жизни.Я только еще больше приходила домой злая от того что убеждалась, что из-за своей сф не способна даже на элементарные вещи. Вообщем если и будет у меня работа, то я для себя решила, что перед работой буду достаточное количество алкоголя принимать, чтобы не быть такой зажатой и не бояться общества.
> *Гражданин* Это у вас все просто. А я 4 года на мамбе просидела, меня это вскоре задолбало, в этом году навсегда удалилась, больше не восстанавливаюсь. Ты что думаешь, со мной там не знакомились, да меня сообщениями заваливали и когда ходила на встречи, было видно, что мною разочаровывались. Мне просто ни в чем в жизни не везет! Вот и все! И к тому же у меня с того сайта одни сплошные разочарования, сайт опасен такой для социофоба, иной раз даже злые людишки могут и гадость какую -нить про внешность написать, и такое бывало.


 Значит не твоя работа была. ищи что-то по проще. 
Я никогда не забуду одну милую историю с этого форума. девченка СФ устроилась на завод по производству сгущеного молока, купила велик и ездила на нем на работу. вот это отличная инициатива. Достойно примера.

----------


## Гражданин

> Значит не твоя работа была. ищи что-то по проще. 
> Я никогда не забуду одну милую историю с этого форума. девченка СФ устроилась на завод по производству сгущеного молока, купила велик и ездила на нем на работу. вот это отличная инициатива. Достойно примера.


 Кто она?)
Блин,я че-то мандражирую немного, завтра первый рабочий день  после перерыва в год без официальной работы. Серьезное производство, опасное)

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

> Значит не твоя работа была. ищи что-то по проще.


 Ага, вот возьму и начну работать стриптизершей, там и общаться не надо.

До этого Игорька всегда все доходит как до жирафа.

----------


## Pechalka

> Ну дык там не ищут чего-то серьзного, для того они и существуют.


 Ну так зачем тогда предлагаешь сз , я не пойму? Типа авось повезет? Да не, не будь такого!



> . Ага, вот возьму и начну работать стриптизершей, там и общаться не надо.


 Нет, там надо общаться с клиентами и довольно приветливо, не показывая плохого настроения, чтобы раскрутить клиента на бабки. Работа заключается не только в том, чтобы вертеть задницей у шеста!

----------


## Игорёк

> Ага, вот возьму и начну работать стриптизершей, там и общаться не надо.
> 
> До этого Игорька всегда все доходит как до жирафа.


 Надо просто подумать что бы подошло, там где минимум надо разговаривать, ну и так далее. я не знаю твоих проблем, поэтому мое размышление не корректно. Я говорю про то что при правильном подходе обязательно можно что-то подобрать.

----------


## Игорёк

> Кто она?)
> Блин,я че-то мандражирую немного, завтра первый рабочий день  после перерыва в год без официальной работы. Серьезное производство, опасное)


 Мужик!!

на счет девченки не помню. Попробуй поискать по сгущенке). это года 2.5-3 назад было.

----------


## Гражданин

> Мужик!!
> 
> на счет девченки не помню. Попробуй поискать по сгущенке). это года 2.5-3 назад было.


 Я в то время забыл/забыл про форум)

----------


## Pechalka

Плакать хочу.

----------


## Murdok

Спать хочу

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

Есть хочу.

----------


## Murdok

Секас хочу

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа



----------


## Murdok

Озлобленная, мошь те с Гражданином замутить? Тыж ему нравишья  :Smile:  . На билет до Тольяти мы ему скинемся =)

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

> Озлобленная, мошь те с Гражданином замутить? Тыж ему нравишья  . На билет до Тольяти мы ему скинемся =)


 Во первых, я не в Тольяти, а в Тюмени. Во вторых ему только внешность моя понравилась, а было время зимой меня ненавидел и плохо относился, избить даже хотел.

----------


## Гражданин

> Во первых, я не в Тольяти, а в Тюмени. Во вторых ему только внешность моя понравилась, а было время зимой меня ненавидел и плохо относился, избить даже хотел.


 Ну я не одобрял то.что ты писала. Ты сама наверное знаешь,что втой характер далеко не сахар. Избить?) Просто сагрил втой пост, что хотелось тогда прописать живительный ББПЕ  :Smile:

----------


## Murdok

Ух какие страсти у вас тут. Вам точно в реале надо встретиться.

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

> Просто сагрил втой пост, что хотелось тогда прописать живительный ББПЕ


  Чего?

----------


## brusnika

найти парня в реале вообще нет возможности ?
п.с. лучше не тратить время и себя на интернет-знакомства, т.к. бесполезное занятие.имхо

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

> найти парня в реале вообще нет возможности ?


 нет. мне попадались только . Это же у вас все так просто* пришел, увидел , пустил слюну и влюбился*.

----------


## Pechalka

> лучше не тратить время и себя на интернет-знакомства, т.к. бесполезное занятие.имхо


 Я с этим согласна давно!

----------


## Клесч

> Пропадаю в жизни, бесмысленное существование и полный тупик! Такую как я и убить-то не жалко, т.к. ничего не добилась в жизни и без всякого смысла годами существую, именно существую, а не живу.


 Что, собственно, не так, почему не живется как есть? Должны быть какие-то достижения?
И если себя совсем не жалко, то почему не умирается?
Алсо, я правильно понял - вся "бессмысленность существования" сводится к отсутствию мужа?

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

> я правильно понял - вся "бессмысленность существования" сводится к отсутствию мужа?


 нет. У меня социофобия, я на инвалидности, в прошлом сильное заикание было, а отсутствие мужика тут не при чем. Просто при всех этих проблемах, мало того, что такие проблемы, да еще и с мужиками полная невезуха и все сердце поразбивали. :Mad:  


> Должны быть какие-то достижения?


  у меня нет никаких в жизни достижений. Я ничего не добилась абсолютно. Нет работы. образования. да и учиться мне тогда в свое время в школе не стоило, мне это все ранво не пригодилось, только пиздюлей получала, а не знания.


> И если себя совсем не жалко, то почему не умирается?


 ХЗ

----------


## Pechalka

жизнь "прекрасна" своими гадостями - подумала я и заснула обратно...

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> У меня социофобия, я на инвалидности,


 Пенсию  платят?  Сколько?

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

10 тыс в месяц

----------


## Pechalka

> Секас хочу


 У меня его более 2х лет не было и ничо жива, не померла.

----------


## Гражданин

Чтобы были достижения,надо не сидеть на жопе и жаловаться на жизнь,даже если реально все хреново. Либо превозмогать и страдать,но с постепенным улучшением,либо сидеть  и страдать вечно.
На счет секаса. Конечно живого человека ничто не заменит. Но женщинам в плане достижения, разнообразия и самого главного качества и ощущений этого самого удовольствия повезло больше. Вы же не ортодоксальные верующие,можно и в "ручную". Чтобы потребность естественную удовлетворять и ради удовольствия естественно.
Дорит,если причина девственности в моральных принципах,а не бзиков,то достойно уважения. Для девушки.

----------


## Pechalka

> у кого-то его не было более 22 лет


 У меня впервые был поздно для наших дней. Почти в 22.
Да и к тому же я не нимфоманка , не нуждаюсь в трахе постоянно, а то знаю, есть и такие.

----------


## Гражданин

Бзик говоришь... Ну значит наверное твой первый партнер просто должен подойти идеально тебе. Рано или поздно придется так или иначе расстаться. Против природы не попрешь :Smile: 
 человек в еде,сне, сексе нуждается постоянно. В том смысле,что базовая потребность. Нимфоманство уже несколько более перегиб. Но и годами,месяцами тоже нездорово.

----------


## Pechalka

Годами, месяцами нездорово для мужиков.

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

Человек в еде, питье и сне нуждается больше, чем в сексе. Без питья и еды подохнуть можно, а от отсутствия секса не слышала чтоб умирали.

----------


## Гражданин

> Годами, месяцами нездорово для мужиков.


 И для женщин тоже

----------


## Гражданин

> Человек в еде, питье и сне нуждается больше, чем в сексе. Без питья и еды подохнуть можно, а от отсутствия секса не слышала чтоб умирали.


 Помереть то не помрешь, но качество жизни просядет конкретно. Плюс отсутствие плохо сказывается на здоровье, особенно для мужчин. А наличие наоборот на здоровье положительно виляет для обоих полов.

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

> Озлобленная, мошь те с Гражданином замутить?


 с плаксивой тряпкой бы замутила

----------


## Pechalka

Ахахахах. Ну и вкусы у тебя, сестрица...он так се.

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

> Помереть то не помрешь, но качество жизни просядет конкретно. Плюс отсутствие плохо сказывается на здоровье, особенно для мужчин.


  спс, ты прям предсказал мое будущее!

----------


## Гражданин

> спс, ты прям предсказал мое будущее!


 Скорее это твое настоящее,судя по твоим же словам)

----------


## Игорёк

О чем вы говорите?! Для женщины секс не имеет никакого значения, а во многих случаях даже омерзителен. У вас просто запарка что у всех есть, а у вас нет. Еслиб у всех девочек был вертолет, вы бы переживали о том что у вас нет вертолета. Это стадный инстинкт. Секс тут не причем.

----------


## Murdok

Игорек седня походу уже успел передернуть  :Big Grin:

----------


## Гражданин

Может я вас, уважаемый,неправильно понял,но секс для женщин так же немаловажен. Просто об этом не так принято говорить)

----------


## Pechalka

> Игорек седня походу уже успел передернуть


 Да по ходу  :Big Grin:

----------


## Гражданин

Мурдок, я почти уверен,что ты на дню бывает пару раз и больше тилибонькаешь тутутульку свою)

----------


## Murdok

> Мурдок, я почти уверен,что ты на дню бывает пару раз и больше тилибонькаешь тутутульку свою)


 Ну тык, рыбак рыбака...  :Wink:

----------


## Dementiy

> О чем вы говорите?! Для женщины секс не имеет никакого значения, а во многих случаях даже омерзителен.


 Все так и есть.
Уже и контрацепцию 99% - ую придумали, а все бестолку. 
Да что там говорить, даже в браке где случайная беременность желательна, и то мужей на голодном пайке держут...

----------


## Pechalka

Да потому что вы всегда хотите, как голодные самцы,  будто ни разу не видевши женщину.

----------


## Игорёк

> Да потому что вы всегда хотите, как голодные самцы,  будто ни разу не видевши женщину.


 Это потому что ты связывалась только с теми у кого кроме пьянства и этого самого других дел просто нет. и женщин они действительно не так часто видят, потому как трезвые самцы всегда предпочтительнее, поскольку сильнее и интереснее.

----------


## Pechalka

> Это потому что ты связывалась только с теми у кого кроме пьянства и этого самого других дел просто нет. и женщин они действительно не так часто видят, потому как трезвые самцы всегда предпочтительнее, поскольку сильнее и интереснее.


 Послушай, хватит мне это напоминать!
*Некоторые трезвые тоже думают только о том, как кому-нибудь из дамочек присунуть и говорят, что серьёзных отношений не строят!*

----------


## Игорёк

> Послушай, хватит мне это напоминать!
> *Некоторые трезвые тоже думают только о том, как кому-нибудь из дамочек присунуть и говорят, что серьёзных отношений не строят!*


 я ничего не напоминаю. я констатирую факт. У кого нет никаких дел по жизни, может "этим" заниматься долго. Другим на это просто физически времени не хватает. Можно конечно быть бездельником и без пьянства, но такие случаи реже встречаются. не надо всех под одну гребенку пихать. Если вы с кем-то общаетесь, это не значит что все люди такие же.

----------


## Pechalka

Я только в одном точно уверена; в этой жизни не осталось практически добрых людей, каждый норовит сделать гадость.  
Иногда мне начинает казаться, что мне проще без людей вообще, меньше стресса и проблем, созданных людьми, но иногда есть нужда, чтобы выслушали, что творится у меня на душе, на деле же я просто справляюсь одна со всем грузом тяжести на душе - это чаще всего просто терплю, но а иногда снотворные на сутки, иногда алкоголь...

----------


## Dementiy

> иногда снотворные на сутки, иногда алкоголь...


 Снотворные / алкоголь, - придумали, сделали, привезли и продали нуждающимся, те же люди (вот ведь сволочи!)
А так, - отшельничество еще никто не запрещал.  :Wink:

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

Я в таком состоянии много лет, а не каких то 3 месяца, чтоб ты знал.

----------


## Простоя

*Озлобленная*, держись, я тебя понимаю. У меня тоже депра пожизненная и сф эпическая!

И все эти советики типа "сходи погулять, солнце же светит", "устройся на работу", "найди дело по душе", "зарегся на мамбе" не помогут, если в голове апокалипсис и мозги не на месте. 

Я сейчас делаю на внешнем уровне много чего (работаю волонтером с даунами, помогаю сажать цветы в клубе садоводов, хожу на курсы ин. яза и музыки, хочу еще в спорт. секцию записаться). И ЧТО??? А нифига!!! Как была жизнь мучением, так и остается. И никакие внешние действия не помогут. Все гораздо сложнее. 
Конечно, надо себя вытаскивать и заставлять что-то делать (на одной пенсии долго не просидишь, кто тебя кормить будет?), но это далеко не главное в лечении социофобии и депрессии.

----------


## Простоя

То есть, активные внешние действия важны, но не стоит приписывать им роль, большую чем они могут сыграть в лечении. Думаю, многие депрессивные социофобы интуитивно это понимают и потому не слишком спешат выходить из дома и куда-то бежать.

Все еще зависит от индивидуальной ситуации. Кому-то прогулки и хобби помогают больше, кому-то надо искать несколько иной подход (полностью не отметая потенциальную пользу от прогулок и работы).

----------


## Гражданин

Вот ты заслуживаешь респекта. Не могу отрицать твои депрессию и сф,тем более при том,что не знаю тебя. Но то чем ты занимаешься все равно так или иначе полезно и принесет хоть какие-то плоды. Лучше чем просто пить или спать на диване.

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

Просто не хотят в меня влюбляться- я не виновата!

----------


## Игорёк

> Вот ты заслуживаешь респекта. Не могу отрицать твои депрессию и сф,тем более при том,что не знаю тебя. Но то чем ты занимаешься все равно так или иначе полезно и принесет хоть какие-то плоды. Лучше чем просто пить или спать на диване.


 +1. нельзя тонуть в собственной лени.

----------


## Гражданин

> Просто не хотят в меня влюбляться- я не виновата!


 Ну влюбятся в тебя и что дальше? Надо еще чтобы ты влюбилась.чтобы взаимно. И ведь ты сама давала понять,что проблемы то по сути не решит твои.

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

> Надо еще чтобы ты влюбилась.чтобы взаимно. И ведь ты сама давала понять,что проблемы то по сути не решит твои.


 Не решит, но жизнь понасыщенней станет и не такой скучной, поинтересней! А ты Игорек, захлопни рот, дело не в лени, я работала, меня вышвырнули!

----------


## Игорёк

> А кто сказал, что я не влюбилась? Не решит, но жизнь понасыщенней станет и не такой скучной, поинтересней! А ты Игорек, захлопни рот, дело не в лени, я работала, меня вышвырнули!


  Если вышвырнули - значит не по зубам тебе дело было. Я 6.5 лет работаю сторожем, и это в какой-то мере позволило мне сделать хоть что-то, не брать денег у родителей хотябы, и автономно жить по нескольку месяцев одному на эти копейки умудрялся. я работал дворником и колымил грузчиком одновременно. вообщем не брезговал. для девченки тоже есть уйма позорных работ. устройся мыть полы например, в после рабочее время. у меня на работе уборщины приходят в 6.30 уходят в 8. Кроме меня их почти никто не успевает увидеть.

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

Если честно, то подзадолбал ты меня с работой. Я уже работала в подсобке, посуды мыла, со столов убирала в кафешке, продукты резала и все это было только когда мне скажем так по приказу, позовут делать, а так сидела уткнувшись в мобилу пока не позовут, пока не скажут ,не покажут, что нарезать. Т.к. я чужая всегда среди своих и мне фобно было. В итоге я свалила потому что тяжело мне из-за сф было. Короче, сто раз в подробностях эту историю рассказывала, попугайничать не буду!

----------


## Гражданин

Дай угадаю, влюблена в Тряпку?

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

> Дай угадаю, влюблена в Тряпку?


 Нет. Это сестра в него вроде.

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

И вообще я работала, счастья мне это не принесло, ничего не изменило в моей жизни и во мне, кроме того, что деньги начали приходить. Теперь отстаньте от меня со своей работой, подавайте мне любовь. Вот и все. Меня никогда не любили. А работать работала.

----------


## Гражданин

Просто может работа была не твоя, в смысле не твое. Тут надо просто подбирать, не сразу можно найти то,что по душе.
Точно не любили? Меня вроде любили ( хотел даже написать даже  :Smile: , правда кроме 1-2 раз невзаимно, 1 раз разве что влюбленность была )

----------


## Игорёк

> И вообще я работала, счастья мне это не принесло, ничего не изменило в моей жизни и во мне, кроме того, что деньги начали приходить. Теперь отстаньте от меня со своей работой, подавайте мне любовь. Вот и все. Меня никогда не любили. А работать работала.


 да тут мало кого любили )) 
найди парня по скромнее. те выскачки про которых ты писала на буду "Ё", активные, те что с более-менее приличными желаниями - потише. я думаю есть на мамбе несколько достойных ребят, которые в состоянии были бы воспринять тебя как женщину и позаботиться о тебе.

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

> я думаю есть на мамбе несколько достойных ребят, которые в состоянии были бы воспринять тебя как женщину и позаботиться о тебе.


  Даже если и есть, то еще не факт, что  в моем вкусе будут.

----------


## Гражданин

> Даже если и есть, то еще не факт, что  в моем вкусе будут.


 даже если вкусе будут внешне, познаешь лишь пообщавшись ближе и какое-то время

----------


## Игорёк

> Даже если и есть, то еще не факт, что  в моем вкусе будут.


 а что ты ждешь отмужчины ? ты этим вопросом задавалась ? ты хочешь чтобы он забрал тебя к себе, усыпал брильянтами и обращался с тобой как с принцессой ?  Как это выглядит в твоих фантазиях ?

----------


## Простоя

> да тут мало кого любили )) 
> те что с более-менее приличными желаниями - потише. я думаю есть на мамбе несколько достойных ребят, которые в состоянии были бы воспринять тебя как женщину и позаботиться о тебе.


 Ты действительно веришь, что такие парни захотят быть с псих. больной? Достойные ребята не стремятся быть миссионерами и спасателями больных. Им нужны адекватные, полноценные партнерши в жизни. А если он решился помочь, значит у самого не все дома или он мало опытен и просто использует ее, чтобы свою неопытность исправить. 
Вообще, идея поиска парня, как способ выйти из душевного кризиса - в корне ошибочна для большинства тяжелобольных людей. Максимум, что они получат - некий опыт. Но, скорее всего, он не будет терапевтичен для них

----------


## zmejka

> Дай угадаю, влюблена в Тряпку?


 даа... тут трудно не влюбиться  :Smile:

----------


## Гражданин

А почему сразу плохо, если общаются два человека,которые оба малоопытны и у них не все дома,как ты выразилась. Если оба одиноки,нуждаются в ласке,общении с противоположным полом. Может ничего не получится,а может  и получится. Тут как и у любых других людей.

----------


## Игорёк

Люди в паре обычно похожи, из одного социального уровня, схожи по сообразительности, по типу досуга и так далее. Когда разница велика - как раз и начинаются проблемы... а теперь стоит задаться вопросом, желает ли автор иметь в виде своего бойфренда человека со схожим образом жизни ? 
Простоя, ну конечно, все изначально хотят быть с достойными, только для этого нужно быть достойным самому. Каждому свое, ничего тут ужасного нет. Есть более разнообразные люди, есть более замкнутые, простые. Все не могут быть принцами и принцессами, и остальные тоже как-то живут своими заботами и радостями.

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

> а теперь стоит задаться вопросом, желает ли автор иметь в виде своего бойфренда человека со схожим образом жизни ?


 да

----------


## Простоя

> А почему сразу плохо, если общаются два человека,которые оба малоопытны и у них не все дома,как ты выразилась. Если оба одиноки,нуждаются в ласке,общении с противоположным полом. Может ничего не получится,а может  и получится. Тут как и у любых других людей.


 Проблема в том, что они могут видеть и общаться не друг с другом, а с набором иллюзий. Иллюзии эти пораждает болезнь и долгое сидение дома в одиночестве, вне общества. Иллюзии эти очень опасны. Крышу может снести еще дальше и разорвать на куски. 

Надо разумно подходить к процессу. Не форсировать. Можно просто сначала научиться общаться с мужчинами(парнями), не заходя сразу в личную сферу. Для этого существуют клубы, группы, тусовки по интересам и т.д.

----------


## lehaha

Думаю тебе стоит попробовать работу связанную с общением с людьми, это поможет отвлечься от проблем и возможно появятся люди или события которые изменят твою жизнь в лучшую сторону.

----------


## Pechalka

> Думаю тебе стоит попробовать работу связанную с общением с людьми, это поможет отвлечься от проблем и возможно появятся люди или события которые изменят твою жизнь в лучшую сторону.


 Меня вот удивляет всегда такие субъективные умозаключения. Думаю...думаю, я тоже много чего думаю. Вы вообще знаете, как проявляется симптоматика социофобии? Или вы просто пришли сюда тупо потроллить?? 
Как вы вообще представляете себе "работу, связанную с общением с людьми" для социофобки, а? 
От себя скажу так, что "такая вот работа с людьми, с общением" быстро вогнала бы меня в сильный стресс, да и + это еще не все! От перенапряжения у сфобиков может кружится голова, темнеть в глазах, у меня такое было не раз, когда я вынуждена была что-нибудь говорить долго. Да даже, когда была вынуждена в дурке попросить лекарство какое-нибудь! 
Безусловно, новые люди или события могли бы что - нибудь изменить, но не в случае сфобиков. Сфобики в обществе не притягивают, а отталкивают от себя людей своей замкнутостью, нелюдимостью. Это конечно у вас не сфобиков так просто, нет с этим проблем. Я вот поняла уже, что мне бесполезно пытаться с сфобией своей что - либо сделать, я плыву по течению, ведь всякий раз, когда я пыталась что - то поменять, жизнь вновь давала понять, чтобы я сидела в "скорлупе" и не высовывалась. Я сижу в " скорлупе", тупо жду старости, правда делами занимаюсь...

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

> Думаю тебе стоит попробовать работу связанную с общением с людьми, это поможет отвлечься от проблем и возможно появятся люди или события которые изменят твою жизнь в лучшую сторону.


 И какеи работы, связанные с общением с людьми предлагаете? Работать гидом за границей? Стюардессой?

----------


## lehaha

Прости, не хотел обидеть, а тем более тролить. А по поводу работы, для начала можно что - 

нибуть по проще, где не нужно много общаться и ЗП не зависит от общения. Например  продавец в 

каком то маленьком уютном магазинчике. Там особого общения от тебя требоваться не будет, 

главное не грубить покупателям. А как к людям привыкнешь можно будет поднять планку повыше, 

найти более интересную работу.

----------


## Pechalka

Прости, я эту песню уже слышала и не писала бы то, что выше написала, если бы не так все серьёзно было у меня.

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

У меня уже была работа, та, которая первая попроще, да и то, я как истинный социофоб  избегала там общества, сидела только в подсобке, а другие обслуживали клиентов, когда те приходили и заказывали например пиццу или суши у них,точнее у нас, помимо резанья продуктов и мытья посуды. ведь я только это и делала. вообщем можно сказать, что я пряталась в подсобке. а однажды действительно мигом спряталась, т.к. мне показалось, что я знакомую из школы увидела, но не знаю кто это был, не хочу чтобы они видели, что ничего не добилась. С этой работы сама свалила. Потом на второй меня выперли сами через 2 недели, но это была совсем другая работа и вроде от той работы больше требовалось общения и наверно там почувствовали, что со мной что-то не то и поэтому выперли.

----------


## Простоя

*Озлобленная*, а ты не хочешь попробовать поработать с психотерапевтом? Может вопрос звучит навязчиво, но мне помогло, хотя я была жуткая социофобка (+еще пару диагнозов). Не могла по улице нормально пройти, вела себя как настоящая сумасшедшая. А сейчас хожу и как-то полегче стало. Вот я теперь наивно полагаю, что и другим может подобный подход помочь (именно когнитивно-поведенческая терапия, а не фрейд и компания). 
По-любому, ты молодец, что работала. Это был смелый ход.

----------


## Злобс

> *Озлобленная*, а ты не хочешь попробовать поработать с психотерапевтом?


 я бы не отказалась, раз тебе помогло, но где найти такого, который бы помог?
Психологи мне попадались, которые деньги клянчили.

----------


## Гражданин

> я бы не отказалась, раз тебе помогло, но где найти такого, который бы помог?
> Психологи мне попадались, которые деньги клянчили.


 тут нужен именно психотерапевт,а не психолог. У них еще и мед образование

----------


## Pechalka

> тут нужен именно психотерапевт,а не психолог. У них еще и мед образование


 В 18 лет ходила уже именно к психотерапевту около года, но быстро поняла, что и он не в силах помочь. Потом я ходила уже туда просто так, сама не знаю зачем. От скуки.
Я наплевала на свои проблемы, потому что не в силах с ними справиться самостоятельно и при помощи психотерапевтов.
Жду старости, делами правда занимаюсь.

----------


## Гражданин

Пф,на кой хрен ходить целый год к психотерапевту,если ясно,что он не помогает. С ними как с антидепрессантами,надо подобрать верного.

----------


## Pechalka

Говорю же ходила потом уже от скуки. Дома сидела и только раз в неделю на улицу к пт, как повод выйти просто на улицу.

Мне никакой не поможет! Всю жизнь от разных специалистов слышала "тяжёлый случай", теперь мне уже на срать.

----------


## Unity

Каждый из нас "существует на Земле" "в человечьей форме" только потому, _что болен_. 
Просветленные будды покидают сей "мир", - ибо се не место для "здоровых" - это колоссальный "хоспис"; некая кунсткамера, в коей (в нашей воплощенной форме) хранятся мириады образцов безумия, слепоты души, сумерек ума/неведенья сердца...
Когда мы исцелим себя, - нас уже не будет... ну и тени наши подменятся светом, в ином "месте" сущем...
А покамест - мы вот в Этом "лепрозории" с вечными страданиями - ну и НИКОГДА не иссякнет их поток, покамест все мы _болеем СОБОЮ_ - веря в свое эго - позабыв о том одном истоке, с чего все выходит/куда возвращается в конце...

----------


## Простоя

> я бы не отказалась, раз тебе помогло, но где найти такого, который бы помог?
> Психологи мне попадались, которые деньги клянчили.


 Очень важный вопрос. 

Гражданин правильно заметил, что нужен именно психотерапевт, а не психолог. 

Во-первых, надо самому понять, _какая школа психотерапии вероятнее всего поможет именно тебе._ А потом уже искать психотерапевта, принадлежащего к профессиональной ассоциации этой школы.  
Плюс в том, что сейчас у многих психотерапевтов есть свои вебсайты, публикации в интернете. Таким образом можно заранее немного ознакомиться с этим человеком, заочно так сказать. 

Почему я так говорю? Потому что просто ходить от одного спеца к другому - это как русская рулекта - непонятно когджа выстрелит, кто подойдет. У большинства на такие развлечения денег нет. Многие из них вообще даже не спецы, а просто шарлатаны!

Посему, _проверяем его(ее) проф. квалификацию_.

Например, мне в школьные годы когнитивная психотерапия вообще не подходила. Помню, пришла как-то на первый прием к одной... Она мне говорит что-то типа: "У тебя прыщи, ты переживаешь и не выходишь из дома. Одно из упражнений, которые я тебе дам, чтобы перестать бояться выходить на улицу вот такое будет. Ты сидишь в коридоре без косметики и понимаешь, что ничего страшного с тобой не происходит." ВОТ ЭТО ЕРЕСЬ! Как же не происходит, если у человека болезнь кожи. Короче, она не работала с решением реальных проблем, а только мысли хотела менять, отношение к проблемам у поциента. 
Мне это не подошло. Я ее послала в топку и пошла решать свои проблемы в реальном мире. 

А вот когда проблемы решила, поняла, что пора и с мыслями, привычками, поведением поработать. И вот тут именно когнитивно-поведенческая школа сильна. 

Короче, приходится по кусочкам вот так разруливать болезнь. Забирает годы, а что еще делать...

----------


## Pechalka

Я понимаю, что мне не на что расчитывать при моих болезнях. 
Я не первый и не последний человек на земле, кто проживет пустую, безрадостную жизнь. 
Я опустила руки и никогда уже не подниму, это мой выбор!

----------


## Простоя

Что ж, тебе виднее. Ситуации бывают разные.

----------


## zenkaor

> И вообще я работала, счастья мне это не принесло, ничего не изменило в моей жизни и во мне, кроме того, что деньги начали приходить. Теперь отстаньте от меня со своей работой, подавайте мне любовь. Вот и все. Меня никогда не любили. А работать работала.


 Так знакомиться надо и любовь в окна не залетает, она не комар :-) Меня тоже никогда не любили, а первая и единственная девушка вообще предала ради парня побогаче ) Но я закрыться не могу, меня никто кормить не будет.




> Я только в одном точно уверена; в этой жизни не осталось практически добрых людей, каждый норовит сделать гадость.  
> Иногда мне начинает казаться, что мне проще без людей вообще, меньше стресса и проблем, созданных людьми, но иногда есть нужда, чтобы выслушали, что творится у меня на душе, на деле же я просто справляюсь одна со всем грузом тяжести на душе - это чаще всего просто терплю, но а иногда снотворные на сутки, иногда алкоголь...


 Согласитесь, довольно трудно быть добрым к пьяному человеку.А такая нужда поделиться есть у всех, для этого и есть друзья.




> Ты действительно веришь, что такие парни захотят быть с псих. больной? Достойные ребята не стремятся быть миссионерами и спасателями больных. Им нужны адекватные, полноценные партнерши в жизни. А если он решился помочь, значит у самого не все дома или он мало опытен и просто использует ее, чтобы свою неопытность исправить. 
> Вообще, идея поиска парня, как способ выйти из душевного кризиса - в корне ошибочна для большинства тяжелобольных людей. Максимум, что они получат - некий опыт. Но, скорее всего, он не будет терапевтичен для них


 Мне трудно судить кто достойный (я пожалуй не из них) но я одно знаю, если помочь такой девушке ты получишь друга на всю жизнь, а может и жену. Адекватные и полноценные партнерши имеют неприятную особенность сбегать и предавать при серьезных проблемах. Жизнь она трудная и непредсказуемая и лично я бы хотел иметь человека в котором уверен, а не просто равную себе.К тому же защита и помощь слабым - это мужское качество и достоинство.Зачем искать легкие пути?

----------


## trypo

злючка , к тебе кавалер стучится - не зевай   :Smile: )))

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

> В 18 лет ходила уже именно к психотерапевту около года, но быстро поняла, что и он не в силах помочь. Потом я ходила уже туда просто так, сама не знаю зачем. От скуки.


 А я думала, что мы ходили к психологу, а не к ПТ


> Так знакомиться надо и любовь в окна не залетает, она не комар


 как будто я не знакомилась, точнее со мной. Просто я не в их вкусе.

----------


## Игорёк

просто ты с мерзавцами знакомилась, кому дырка бесплатная нужна. Вкусы тут не при чем.

----------


## zenkaor

> просто ты с мерзавцами знакомилась, кому дырка бесплатная нужна. Вкусы тут не при чем.


 Грубовато сказано, но в принципе так и есть.Стоит ли в такой ситуации расстраиваться?

----------


## Простоя

> Мне трудно судить кто достойный (я пожалуй не из них) но я одно знаю, если помочь такой девушке ты получишь друга на всю жизнь, а может и жену. Адекватные и полноценные партнерши имеют неприятную особенность сбегать и предавать при серьезных проблемах. Жизнь она трудная и непредсказуемая и лично я бы хотел иметь человека в котором уверен, а не просто равную себе.К тому же защита и помощь слабым - это мужское качество и достоинство.Зачем искать легкие пути?


 Если ты так действительно думаешь, значит этот адский мир еще на чем-то держится...
Хотя на практике, опять же, социофобки сами начинают подстраивать события так, чтобы потом прервать общение. Потому что живое общение, слишком много пристального внимания к своей шизанутой персоне, м желание быть в чем-то уверенным сильно пугают их. Как они могут подарить кому-то уверенность, если в своем собственном состоянии не разобрались и страдают от переменчивых и странных состояний.

Депрессивной еще может и можно помочь, а сф это вообще катастрофа.

----------


## Гражданин

Навеяно темой и дневниками...

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

В итоге в интернете начала как сестрица учить английский вот все.

----------


## Гражданин

> В итоге в интернете начала как сестрица учить английский вот все.


 ? это не ассоция с конкретными пользователями,вообщем и целом так сказать.

----------


## merryunbirthday

не надо так зацикливаться на ярлыке "социофобия"
вот эту книжку прочитайте обязательно http://habrahabr.ru/post/212801/
+ ютубе еще посмотрите видео Сьюзан Кейн

----------


## Pechalka

Она негативно действует на все аспекты общения. Как тут не зацикливаться, если я даже в магазине не покупаю, только иногда в супермаркете пиво. Помимо сф у меня хреновая речь.

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

> ? это не ассоция с конкретными пользователями,вообщем и целом так сказать.


 я ничего не поняла.

----------


## merryunbirthday

> Она негативно действует на все аспекты общения. Как тут не зацикливаться, если я даже в магазине не покупаю, только иногда в супермаркете пиво. Помимо сф у меня хреновая речь.


 не зацикливаться - значит перестать все свои проблемы связывать с этим диагнозом.
это слово "сф" миллиард раз в этой теме повторяется. как будто вы в этот диагноз вцепились мертвой хваткой.

у меня были кризисные моменты, когда я соответствовала всему "социофобному". 
на работе: чтобы не идти обедать в то же время, что и все, я притворялась, что у меня вот щас нереально важная миссия. и я должна быть на рабочем месте.
когда все наши уже вернулись с обеда, я говорю "ок, все сделала" - и иду в столовку, потому что там уже знакомых лиц нет и никто не подсядет поговорить. можно сидеть и есть спокойно свой обед)
в офис стало тяжко ходить, не хотелось никого видеть - перевелась на удаленную работу.
з/п на карту переводят, в магазин не иду - все заказываю по инету на дом, оплачивая этой же картой.
живое общение с людьми минимальное.
можно сказать я была "сф" стопроцентным.

потом как будто накапливалась энергия, за все время что я была без людей. 
накопилось достаточно, чтобы начался новый виток. я находила новую работу, маленький, крошечный офис и три штуки коллег) со временем к ним привыкла, они стали просто "свои", знали всякие мои странности и относились к ним нормально, даже шутили по этому поводу. шутки от "своих" воспринимаются нормально.


мне диагноз "сф" никто не ставил никогда, ставили "депрессию" и еще всякое такое. но по факту я соответствовала - временами. а временами вроде и нет.

а вам выдал врач этот диагноз, и как будто запретил вам жить и что-то пробовать, просто поставил на вас крест.

----------


## Pechalka

Врач выдал диагноз - Органическое поражение ЦНС. Социофобия и проблема с речью - симптомы, это так врачи сказали, но мне еще кажется, что я умственно - отсталая, потому что почитайте этот диагноз в инете и там многое сходится по симптомам. Бывает, что я тормоз и долго соображаю. 
В моем мозгу какие - то неполадки и я принимаю уже несколько месяцев ноотропы от моей этой основной болезни. Врач не ставил официально сф, но кивал бошкой, что да есть, когда я говорила о сф. 
Я с детства зажатая, с детского сада я стояла в стороне и ждала, когда меня другие девочки позовут с собой играть. Так было часто, я чувствовала в себе неполадку с ранних лет и вообще можно еще долго описывать мои симптомы и события из жизни, связанные с сф.
То что у вас было, было временно, у меня же с ранних лет и по сей день. И то, что было у вас, было связанно с депрессией, такое бывает, когда не хочется никого видеть. Беда в том, что социофоб никогда не сможет привыкнуть к обществу, даже если будет в нем находиться постоянно. Когда я работала у матери, я была в обществе, в офис по 5 человек заходило бывало, они видели мою странность, со мной здоровались, а я нет и даже глаза не поднимала, уткнулась в документы и комп. Я даже не знала, как они выглядят, потому что до такой степени боялась посмотреть просто на них. Я уставала сколько не от рабочего дня, сколько от всех моих странностей психологически.

----------


## Гражданин

Мне при рождении тоже такой диагноз поставили ,еще лет до 5-6 голова была больше.чем положено. гидроцефальчиком был чутка)

----------


## Pechalka

> Мне при рождении тоже такой диагноз поставили ,еще лет до 5-6 голова была больше.чем положено. гидроцефальчиком был чутка)


 А потом сняли этот диагноз?

----------


## Гражданин

> А потом сняли этот диагноз?


 в детской книжке есть запись. хз, на учете только у ревматолога в детстве состоял.

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

> ? это не ассоция с конкретными пользователями,вообщем и целом так сказать.


 о чем тут речь? ты что уже и объяснить не в состоянии? почему я должна по 10 раз переспрашивать?

----------


## Гражданин

> о чем тут речь? ты что уже и объяснить не в состоянии? почему я должна по 10 раз переспрашивать?


 я же сказал просто навеяно)докопалась)

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

> я же сказал просто навеяно)докопалась)


  просто не могу понять какое отношение написанное тобой имеет к моей этой смс "В итоге в интернете начала как сестрица учить английский вот и все."? при чем тут? 


> это не ассоция с конкретными пользователями,вообщем и целом так сказать.

----------


## Гражданин

> просто не могу понять какое отношение написанное тобой имеет к моей этой смс "В итоге в интернете начала как сестрица учить английский вот и все."? при чем тут?


 Что? Не понял, я этот пост даже не помню. Забей

----------


## Севастьяна

> Да на что мне сдались ваши антидепрессанты. Просто не любит меня никто. нет у меня мужика. нет секса. нет ничего в жизни. и прошло уже пол жизни, и до сих пор ничего не было. и все у меня всегда не взаимно было.


 А в чем проблема найти его ?? Тем более для секса..

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

> А в чем проблема найти его ?? Тем более для секса..


  просто мне уже не нужен только секс

----------


## Севастьяна

> Я вот думаю,из года в год одно и тоже, жизнь проходит мимо, ничего не меняется и я не в силах что-либо изменить, а даже если и в силах, то у меня просто нет моральных сил что-либо менять, хроническая депрессия наверно.Целыми днями одно и тоже, интернет, потом устав там сидеть, иду в  другую комнату


 У меня есть хороший способ для таких как ты . Это поместить тебя в противоположные условия, в каких ты не была. Даже если тебе там будет тяжело и не понравится, то вернувшись обратно ты почувствуешь все плюсы того что имеешь, а возможно и это главное, ты поймешь как действовать и что предпринять для счастья !

----------


## Севастьяна

> просто мне уже не нужен только секс


 а ты пробовала искать на форуме шизов или на форуме инвалидов ? там много ищут с/о ,и на втором пожалуй больше

----------


## Гражданин

Красотка,прислушайся к советом Себастьяны,дело говорит.

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

> У меня есть хороший способ для таких как ты . Это поместить тебя в противоположные условия, в каких ты не была. Даже если тебе там будет тяжело и не понравится, то вернувшись обратно ты почувствуешь все плюсы того что имеешь, а возможно и это главное, ты поймешь как действовать и что предпринять для счастья !


 Предлагаешь под мостом ночевать что ли? а противоположные условия были уже в 2009 году под названием "психушка", где ни еды нормальной, ни мытья, ни посрать нормально, срешь на глазах у всех, Ламеру повезло больше, он там недельку провалялся и выпипился с помощью хитрости. 


> а ты пробовала искать на форуме шизов или на форуме инвалидов ? там много ищут с/о ,и на втором пожалуй больше


  сестра на сайте инвалидов вроде была недавно, я спросила, что как там у нее идут дела и стоит ли мне туда завалиться тоже, она вообщем дала понять, что плохи дела

----------


## Севастьяна

> Предлагаешь под мостом ночевать что ли? а противоположные условия были уже в 2009 году под названием "психушка", где ни еды нормальной, ни мытья, ни посрать нормально, срешь на глазах у всех, Ламеру повезло больше, он там недельку провалялся и выпипился с помощью хитрости.


 ну значит именно "психушка" вам не подошла, надо че-то другое.. Где народ более деятельный что ли будет.. например Коммуна фобов ! Или коммуна хиппи  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

> .. например Коммуна фобов ! Или коммуна хиппи


 что это такое?

----------


## Pechalka

> сестра на сайте инвалидов вроде была недавно, я спросила, что как там у нее идут дела и стоит ли мне туда завалиться тоже, она вообщем дала понять, что плохи дела


 удалила я оттуда уже страницу.

----------


## Pechalka

> ни мытья


 Вообще я голая при всех мылась, чуть не офигела блин. :Mad: 
У меня санитарка спросила " ты письку уже помыла?". дура блин!

----------


## Севастьяна

> что это такое?


 ну мы же хотим собрать коммуну социофобов! Можно и тут людей подыскать тоже..

----------


## Севастьяна

> удалила я оттуда уже страницу.


 и что там не так, ты там хоть не меньше недели пробыла , писал ли хоть кто-то или ты кому-то ?

----------


## Pechalka

> и что там не так, ты там хоть не меньше недели пробыла , писал ли хоть кто-то или ты кому-то ?


 Была там около месяца. Писали мне, пообщалась немного. Никто не зацепил что - то и я удалилась.

----------


## Севастьяна

> Была там около месяца. Писали мне, пообщалась немного. Никто не зацепил что - то и я удалилась.


 а на каком ты была, на инвалидском или на шизоидном ? А не зацепили почему.. а ты кого-нибудь там смогла зацепить

----------


## Pechalka

> А не зацепили почему..


 Внешностью не зацепили. Как ни крути, она играет не последнюю роль.



> а ты кого-нибудь там смогла зацепить


 да.

----------


## Игорёк

> У меня есть хороший способ для таких как ты . Это поместить тебя в противоположные условия, в каких ты не была. Даже если тебе там будет тяжело и не понравится, то вернувшись обратно ты почувствуешь все плюсы того что имеешь, а возможно и это главное, ты поймешь как действовать и что предпринять для счастья !


 Противоположные условия чему ?

----------


## Севастьяна

> Внешностью не зацепили. Как ни крути, она играет не последнюю роль.
> 
> да.


 А там что страшные все или на мамбе к примеру тоже с внешностью было у всех не очень..?

----------


## Pechalka

> А там что страшные все или на мамбе к примеру тоже с внешностью было у всех не очень..?


 Я привередлива, мне мало кто может внешне понравится. на мамбе больше выбора было, некоторые нравились, встречалась,  но не получилось и на мамбу больше ни ногой!

----------


## Севастьяна

> Я привередлива, мне мало кто может внешне понравится. на мамбе больше выбора было, некоторые нравились, встречалась,  но не получилось и на мамбу больше ни ногой!


 а на форуме инвалидов больше страшных из-за инвалидности что ли ? А сестра такая же привередливая ?

----------


## Pechalka

> а на форуме инвалидов больше страшных из-за инвалидности что ли ? А сестра такая же привередливая ?


 нет, чисто  из внешности.

----------


## zenkaor

> просто мне уже не нужен только секс


 Ищи для души, никто не мешает. Меня тоже никто не любил и вообще предавали, но правда влюбиться насильно у тебя все равно не получится. То есть парень будет для души, но так и не зацепит сердце, так часто бывает, тем более если ты не влюбчивая.

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

> Ищи для души, никто не мешает. Меня тоже никто не любил и вообще предавали, но правда влюбиться насильно у тебя все равно не получится. То есть парень будет для души, но так и не зацепит сердце, так часто бывает, тем более если ты не влюбчивая.


 не влюбчивая, во вторых, я и не хочу влюбляться - это опасно  тем, кто склонен к созависимости проклятой.

----------


## zenkaor

> не влюбчивая, во вторых, я и не хочу влюбляться - это опасно  тем, кто склонен к созависимости проклятой.


 Если не влюбчивая и влюбляться не хочешь то с душой и настоящей любовью ничего не получится. Камень можно любить, но он холодный и души у него нет, значит и чувства холодные будут. У меня полжизни прошло, но я рад что хотя бы пять дней был счастлив, пусть потом мне было очень больно, но лучше так чем жить как камень.

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

Простите, а на хрена мне влюбляться- это все равно не взаимно и от этого я только седею в прямом смысле !

----------


## zenkaor

> Простите, а на хрена мне влюбляться- это все равно не взаимно и от этого я только седею в прямом смысле !


 Вот и надо чтобы взаимно было. Найти для души и постепенно раскрываться.

----------


## neji

мою первую и пока что единственную тян нашёл на одном из су форумов, до этого было несколько неудач тоже с людьми с су форумов. нахрен нужны какие то мамбы)

----------


## Timmy

Девушка, возьмите себя в руки. Читая вашу тему, явственно вижу ваш нос, из которого на пополам с соплями вытекают последнии капли чувства собственного вашего достоинства. 

Дабы не прослыть пустотрёпом, прилагаю к этому сообщению подробную инструкцию к действию.  

Раз. Вы записываетесь на мамбу и находите себе постоянного секс партнёра.
Два. Вы находите себе постоянного психотерапевта и записываетесь к нему на приём.
Три. Вы перепроверяете три раза, что постоянный психотерапевт и постоянный секс партнер не являются одним и тем же лицом.
Четыре. Вы отлипаете от дивана и начинаете ежедневно заниматься спортом и сексом.
Пять. Вы исключаете из своего рациона всё то, что вы до сих пор в него включали, а включаете травку, фрукты, соки, рыбу и молочную разную хрень.
Шесть. Читаете с сестрой наперегонки "Бегущую с волками".

Семь. Учитесь жить, как учатся этому все остальные люди. Потому что ваша болезнь лишь на треть болезнь, а на две трети муха раздутая до размеров слона, который повис у вас на шее и свесил ноги.

Это инструкция универсальна. Всё что требуется от вас, следуя этой инструкции, это, несмотря ни на что, иметь мужество жить.

----------


## heyjoe

> Семь. Учитесь жить, как учатся этому все остальные люди. Потому что ваша болезнь лишь на треть болезнь, а на две трети муха раздутая до размеров слона, который повис у вас на шее и свесил ноги.


 Как у вас всё легко.
Невозможно почувствовать хвост, если у тебя его нет, тем более если он болит ©.

----------


## Timmy

Это неправда. У меня не всё и не всегда легко и просто. 
Но данном случае, форум по су не сумеет заменить секс, травку и хорошую вправку мозгов.

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

> Четыре. Вы отлипаете от дивана и начинаете ежедневно заниматься спортом .


  я учу английский, мне спорт не нравится!




> Раз. Вы записываетесь на мамбу и находите себе постоянного секс партнёра.


 *МИМО, МИМО, И ЕЩЕ РАЗ МИМО!!!*




> Два. Вы находите себе постоянного психотерапевта и записываетесь к нему на приём.


 Как у вас все просто однако!
Найти бы еще толкового прихотерапевта, который бы не только деньги клянчил- я была бы рада. А одна психолог со мной даже работать в том году отказалась, она вспомнила меня из детства, какой я забитой дурой была и отказалась работать, сказав, что больным людям психологи не помогут. И еще она сказала мне "Или вы хотите, чтобы я просто с вас деньги брала, а я же с вами по честному?"


> Три. Вы перепроверяете три раза, что постоянный психотерапевт и постоянный секс партнер не являются одним и тем же лицом.


  ты совсем что ли отупел? думаешь, я этого не знаю?  :EEK!: 

*И вообще, сделай одолжение, вали из моей темы, а то в чужом глазу видим соринку, а в своем и брёвна не замечаем!*

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

> Девушка, возьмите себя в руки. Читая вашу тему, явственно вижу ваш нос, из которого на пополам с соплями вытекают последнии капли чувства собственного вашего достоинства.


 Ну я и не сомневаюсь, что ты видишь мой нос. у меня же хобот как у слона!



> Четыре. Вы отлипаете от дивана и начинаете ежедневно заниматься спортом и сексом.


 ежедневно я уже ходила на фитнес и там по 3-4 часа почти год , начиная в 2010 году занималась, чтобы согнать жир с бедер. И мне фобно было, я ходила по залу скованно!
*Трахалась я тоже и что дальше-то? Ваши советы просто дебильны!*




> Пять. Вы исключаете из своего рациона всё то, что вы до сих пор в него включали, а включаете травку, фрукты, соки, рыбу и молочную разную хрень.


  Ты хоть вообще в курсах, ем я или не ем?! Не, ну что за люди пошли! ничего не зная о других, пытаются еще в чем-то обвинить, осудить :Mad:  Во-первых, я и так ем *только* фрукты, хотя меня от них тошнит уже, потому что я на диете и если раньше я обожала киви, то теперь ненавижу. А молочную хрень я не ем, от молока меня тошнит. и я хочу есть сильно постоянно, потому что фруктами нельзя наесться!




> Семь. Учитесь жить, как учатся этому все остальные люди. Потому что ваша болезнь лишь на треть болезнь, а на две трети муха раздутая до размеров слона, который повис у вас на шее и свесил ноги.


 Ты и половины-то не знаешь. Ты только по этой теме судишь, а другие мои темы не читал, но я не собирасюь говорить с тобой, пока не сменишь свой тон. 



> Это инструкция универсальна. Всё что требуется от вас, следуя этой инструкции, это, несмотря ни на что, иметь мужество жить.


  Всё, что требуется от тебя, это не отвечать в моей теме, к тому же в таком провокационном тоне, как твой разговаривать мне приходится также.

----------


## Timmy

А зачем вы пытаетесь похудеть?

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

> А зачем вы пытаетесь похудеть?


  а я худая, но хочу быть худее. просто "уши " на бедрах, не знаешь что такое "уши" на бедрах, гугл, яндекс в помощь! не могу даже юбки толком, которые не солнышком носить, из за бедер мне в них узковато, ношу солнышком, которые если ветер подует, всю жопу видать.

----------


## Timmy

Понятно. Выслушал вас внимательно и мнения своего не изменил. Инструкция приведенная выше - для вас лучший помощник по выходу из тупика.

----------


## Гражданин

Цыпа, тебе респект за чувство юмора и самоиронию. Это положительно)

----------


## heyjoe

> Понятно. Выслушал вас внимательно и мнения своего не изменил. Инструкция приведенная выше - для вас лучший помощник по выходу из тупика.


 Никакой спорт, фитнес, курсы личностного роста, а уж тем более секс, и уж тем более чтение какой-то там книжки, не поможет избавиться от сф.
И откуда у тебя такая уверенность в своих советах? Ты Зигмунд Фрейд что ли?

----------


## Timmy

> Никакой спорт, фитнес, курсы личностного роста, а уж тем более секс, и уж тем более чтение какой-то там книжки, не поможет избавиться от сф.
> И откуда у тебя такая уверенность в своих советах? Ты Зигмунд Фрейд что ли?


 СФ это не божественная кара, от которой нельзя избавиться, превращая жизнь в трагедию. В данном случае СФ выступает, как один из множества предлогов, за которыми неокрепшее сознание находит защиту от стрессов и падений. Панацея одна - найти в себе мужество жить, не уповая на милость случая, который внезапно преобразит всё и навсегда.

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

> Никакой спорт, фитнес, курсы личностного роста, а уж тем более секс, и уж тем более чтение какой-то там книжки, не поможет избавиться от сф.
> И откуда у тебя такая уверенность в своих советах? Ты Зигмунд Фрейд что ли?


  Респект и уважуха тебе за такие слова!  :Smile: 


> СФ это не божественная кара, от которой нельзя избавиться, превращая жизнь в трагедию.


 именно СФ я и считаю божественной карой! а по тебе сразу видно, что не знаешь все нюансы и детали социофобии.


> В данном случае СФ выступает, как один из множества предлогов, за которыми неокрепшее сознание находит защиту от стрессов и падений.


  полнейший бред!

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

> Понятно. Выслушал вас внимательно и мнения своего не изменил. Инструкция приведенная выше - для вас лучший помощник по выходу из тупика.


  Ну тогда

----------


## Nabat

> Дабы не прослыть пустотрёпом, прилагаю к этому сообщению подробную инструкцию к действию.


 Вы позволяете себе давать советы вселенского масштаба и вселенской же глупости (с) М. Булгаков.

Все равно, как советы прыщавого дерматолога или картавого логопеда.
Дабы не прослыть пустотрёпом, не следует трепаться по пустому.

----------


## Dementiy

> Вы позволяете себе давать советы вселенского масштаба и вселенской же глупости (с) М. Булгаков.


 Вообще-то *Timmy* занимается здесь совершенно другим, причем весьма успешно.  :Wink:

----------


## Reita

Ну почему,в одном он прав-невозможно излечить...нет,не так.Невозможно будет купировать социофобию до такого приемлемого уровня,который позволит более-менее социально функционировать,*не выходя из своей зоны комфорта*.
  Есть такое,всем известное выражение:"Ты будешь получать то,что получал,если будешь продолжать делать то,что делаешь".Это выражение применительно к обсуждаемой ситуации,причем не косвенно,а самым прямым образом.Перефразируя,можно интерпретировать как:"В твоей жизни всё будет по-прежнему,если ты будешь поступать как обычно." То есть всегда какие-то позитивные достижения(изменения к лучшему) в нашей жизни связаны с прилагаемым усилием,с принуждением,с кропотливой и упорной работой и по-другому никак.По-другому просто не бывает и надо это понять и осознать.
  Я к тому,что нет никакого смысла месяцами безвылазно сидеть дома и взращивать и лелеять свою социофобию таким образом-она от этого никуда не исчезнет,а скорее наоборот-будет постоянно прогрессировать,а уж до какого уровня она сможет в итоге спрогрессировать-одному богу известно.Судя по описанию топикстартера заболевание  и так в тяжелейшей стадии,куда ещё дальше?
  Необходимо покинуть зону комфорта.Жизненно необходимо.Собственно,других вариантов-то и нет.

----------


## Timmy

Только в одном?)
Я не просто прав по сути(причем полностью прав, смею заметить), но и по форме.

----------


## Nabat

> Вообще-то *Timmy* занимается здесь совершенно другим, причем весьма успешно.


 Я применительно только к одному посту.

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

> Только в одном?)
> Я не просто прав по сути(причем полностью прав, смею заметить), но и по форме.


 Прсто ненавижу когда со мной говорят таким язвительным тоном как ты сегодня и обращение на "Вы" говорит о том, что ставишь себя выше меня, а меня считаешь за слабачку никчемную.
А во-вторых, некоторые из твоих советов просто дебильны,  и не имеют отношения к избавлению от СФ, например эти: 



> Раз. Вы записываетесь на мамбу и находите себе постоянного секс партнёра.


 


> Четыре. Вы отлипаете от дивана и начинаете ежедневно заниматься спортом и сексом.


 


> Пять. Вы исключаете из своего рациона всё то, что вы до сих пор в него включали, а включаете травку, фрукты, соки, рыбу и молочную разную хрень.
> Шесть. Читаете с сестрой наперегонки "Бегущую с волками".


 Кроме этого:



> Два. Вы находите себе постоянного психотерапевта и записываетесь к нему на приём.


 Ну а вот этот совет доказывает, что считаешь меня за тупую:



> Три. Вы перепроверяете три раза, что постоянный психотерапевт и постоянный секс партнер не являются одним и тем же лицом.

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

> То есть всегда какие-то позитивные достижения(изменения к лучшему) в нашей жизни связаны с прилагаемым усилием,с принуждением,с кропотливой и упорной работой и по-другому никак.По-другому просто не бывает и надо это понять и осознать.


 я это давно поняла и осознала. Хорош считать меня тупой , ТП . в том году работала, и в итоге, ничего в моей жизни не изменилось. Просто пора признать, что я невезучий человек.

эх, жаль, что зачем_мне_ник забанена, она бы что нить добавила тут

----------


## Nabat

> ... говорит о том, что ставишь себя выше меня...


 Ну, разумеется, ставит и не только выше тебя, выше всех:



> ... если бы меня вспомнили, тем более такие идиоты, как вы, я бы воспринял это, как неуважение к воли мертвого, т.е. себя


 А потом наивно удивляется:



> Никогда бы не заподозрил в себе тщеславия. 
> Что вас натолкнуло на такой вывод?


 Ну действительно, как можно заподозрить.
Лично мне с данным пассажиром все понятно)

----------


## Reita

> я это давно поняла и осознала. Хорош считать меня тупой


 А толку?Какие выводы ты сделала для себя?Продолжать сидеть в 4-х стенах?Сколько:5 лет,10 лет,всю жизнь?

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

> А толку?Какие выводы ты сделала для себя?Продолжать сидеть в 4-х стенах?Сколько:5 лет,10 лет,всю жизнь?


  в итоге вынуждена была забить на себя и жить по принципу "будь что будет!"

----------


## Севастьяна

> Хорош считать меня тупой , ТП . в том году работала, и в итоге, ничего в моей жизни не изменилось. Просто пора признать, что я невезучий человек.


 просто надо найти то что тебе нравится... есть ли что нибудь такое

----------


## Игорёк

тут что-нибудь новенькое будет ?

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

> просто надо найти то что тебе нравится... есть ли что нибудь такое


 например???


> тут что-нибудь новенькое будет ?


 уйди отсюда!  :Mad:

----------


## Севастьяна

> например???


 ну например пойти к буддистам !
или пойти в экологический субботник по приборки улицы 
или пойти в бассейн 
или гулять по всем паркам своего города

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

Что делать в парке?

----------


## Гражданин

> Что делать в парке?


 Наслаждаться пребыванием в  хоть каком-то куске пироды. Мне например нравится один парк Казани еще с детства. Сразу настроение немного приподнимается, ностальгия по прошлому накатывает.

----------


## Гражданин

> ну например пойти к буддистам !
> или пойти в экологический субботник по приборки улицы 
> или пойти в бассейн 
> или гулять по всем паркам своего города


 Вот все думаю а не упороться ли буддизмом

----------


## Nabat

> Вот все думаю а не упороться ли буддизмом


 Отпускает через годик, я пробовал.

----------


## Timmy

> Отпускает через годик, я пробовал.


 С эзотерикой всё индивидуально.

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

Да не подходят мне такие советы. В особо сложные периоды, когда меня переклинивало, то я уже выходила из дома, бродила по улицам и это ничего в моей жизни не изменило. Я постоянно в ожидании чего-нибудь лучшего, чем то, что имею, а в принципе ничего толком не имею, кроме крыши над головой и родственников.

А вот те советы, которые понаписал тут мне вчера* Timmy* , то это от того, что он мои другие темы не читал и не знает всех подробностей и то, что с работой из-за СФ не сложилось. Конечно если  бы я внезапно ночью как Timmy появилась на форуме и наткнулась бы на эту тему и прочла, не зная человека и не видя других его тем, а только первый пост в этой теме, то тоже бы подумала, что чел зажрался, то бишь я, так как в этой теме в первом посте ничего толком и не рассказано.Timmy , Как будто бы я на дурацкой мамбе не была! да я там просидела 4 года и мне не везло ни в чем, а наоборот разочарования были,  а ты меня туда гонишь, чтобы я тупо нашла трахуна и трахалась! в этом году удалилась оттуда, меня там нет. и вообще мне тот сайт когда-то сами посоветовали, с форума социофобии по-моему.

----------


## Игорёк

Цыпа, какого парня/мужчину, ты бы хотела видеть рядом с собой ? В твоих фантазиях есть какой-то образ ? Восновном интересны человеческие качества, нежели внешние физические.

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

Не буду я отвечать, потому что это мое личное.

----------


## Nabat

> С эзотерикой всё индивидуально.


 По большому счету, любое явление строго индивидуально для каждого субъекта. Семь миллиардов нас на земле и каждый - личность)

----------


## Timmy

> Да не подходят мне такие советы. В особо сложные периоды, когда меня переклинивало, то я уже выходила из дома, бродила по улицам и это ничего в моей жизни не изменило. Я постоянно в ожидании чего-нибудь лучшего, чем то, что имею, а в принципе ничего толком не имею, кроме крыши над головой и родственников.
> 
> А вот те советы, которые понаписал тут мне вчера* Timmy* , то это от того, что он мои другие темы не читал и не знает всех подробностей и то, что с работой из-за СФ не сложилось. Конечно если  бы я внезапно ночью как Timmy появилась на форуме и наткнулась бы на эту тему и прочла, не зная человека и не видя других его тем, а только первый пост в этой теме, то тоже бы подумала, что чел зажрался, то бишь я, так как в этой теме в первом посте ничего толком и не рассказано.Timmy , Как будто бы я на дурацкой мамбе не была! да я там просидела 4 года и мне не везло ни в чем, а наоборот разочарования были,  а ты меня туда гонишь, чтобы я тупо нашла трахуна и трахалась! в этом году удалилась оттуда, меня там нет. и вообще мне тот сайт когда-то сами посоветовали, с форума социофобии по-моему.


 Вам в первую очередь не хватает сострадания и внимания. И тепла человеческих отношений.
Секс вам просто необходим, потому что это единственная форма сострадания, которую способна на сегодняшний день воспринять ваша душа.

Настоятельно рекомендую вам прекратить молоть языком, напрягая суставы ваших очаровательных кистей, и отдаться своим самым примитивным инстинктам, в компании такого же инфантила, как вы. Ибо естественное целебно всегда, а до культурно обусловленного ещё нужно дорасти.

----------


## Timmy

> По большому счету, любое явление строго индивидуально для каждого субъекта. Семь миллиардов нас на земле и каждый - личность)


 Демагогия.

----------


## Nabat

> Демагогия.


 Да ладно. Буддизм индивидуально, а остальное - нет? Самое простое из быта, например - плачущий ребенок. Разнополярные эмоции у разных индивидов. Потому, если и считать демагогией, то только твой изначальный пост.

----------


## Timmy

> Да ладно. Буддизм индивидуально, а остальное - нет? Самое простое из быта, например - плачущий ребенок. Разнополярные эмоции у разных индивидов. Потому, если и считать демагогией, то только твой изначальный пост.


 Не ущемляю вас в праве верить в свою же ахинею.

----------


## Nabat

> Не ущемляю вас в праве верить в свою же ахинею.


 Серьезный аргумент.
У нас есть что сказать друг другу: и как хорошо нам спорить — ты влеком страстями, я полон оснований. (Ф. Ницше)

----------


## Игорёк

> Вам в первую очередь не хватает сострадания и внимания. И тепла человеческих отношений.
> Секс вам просто необходим, потому что это единственная форма сострадания, которую способна на сегодняшний день воспринять ваша душа.
> 
> Настоятельно рекомендую вам прекратить молоть языком, напрягая суставы ваших очаровательных кистей, и отдаться своим самым примитивным инстинктам, в компании такого же инфантила, как вы. Ибо естественное целебно всегда, а до культурно обусловленного ещё нужно дорасти.


 Боюсь предположить что ты из неполной семьй. Секс в форме сострадания если и возможен, то только по отношению к мужчинам, но никак не к женщинам, для них это скорее жертва.

----------


## Timmy

> Боюсь предположить что ты из неполной семьй. Секс в форме сострадания если и возможен, то только по отношению к мужчинам, но никак не к женщинам, для них это скорее жертва.


 У женщин свои потребности, о Цыпы-Цыпы свои.

----------


## Timmy

> Серьезный аргумент.
> У нас есть что сказать друг другу: и как хорошо нам спорить — ты влеком страстями, я полон оснований. (Ф. Ницше)


 Вас так тянет поспорить?

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

> Секс вам просто необходим, потому что это единственная форма сострадания, которую способна на сегодняшний день воспринять ваша душа.


 Ты какой-то поехавший. Был секс у меня уже и от этого ничего не изменилось, потому что от меня только кекса и хотели. 




> Настоятельно рекомендую вам прекратить молоть языком, напрягая суставы ваших очаровательных кистей,


  в своей теме сколько сочту нужным писать- столько и буду.


> и отдаться своим самым примитивным инстинктам, в компании такого же инфантила, как вы


  ну ты и дебилоид.

----------


## Игорёк

> У женщин свои потребности, о Цыпы-Цыпы свои.


  а в чем разница ? и если можно ответь по поводу своей семьи ? Такие заявлкения обычно может делать человек воспитанный мамой и (или) бабушкой. Просто интересно для себя так или нет.

----------


## Timmy

> а в чем разница ? и если можно ответь по поводу своей семьи ? Такие заявлкения обычно может делать человек воспитанный мамой и (или) бабушкой. Просто интересно для себя так или нет.


 Нет, не так. Я рос с отцом и матерью. Как вы вообще пришли к обратному?

Разница между Цыпа-Цыпой и женщиной такая же, как между взрослым человеком и младенцем. Цыпа-Цыпа не знает ни свою природу, ни природу вещей, которые её окружают. А женщина не просто понимает свою природу, но и имеет мудрость ей покориться.

----------


## heyjoe

Цыпа-Цыпа, тебе нужно перестать желать, что когда-нибудь ты станешь лучше. Это приносит только страдание. Как бы банально, глупо не звучало, тебе нужно принять себя такой какая ты есть. А все советы из разряда Timmy'овских это только попытки убежать от того, что есть, от САМОЙ СЕБЯ.
Чем сильнее ваше отвращение, тем прочнее и толще становится стена; чем больше вы с нею дружите, тем скорее она исчезает ©. Насчет исчезнуть не уверен, но будет полегче 100%  :Smile:

----------


## Nabat

> Вас так тянет поспорить?


 С вами - нет.

----------


## Севастьяна

> Да не подходят мне такие советы. В особо сложные периоды, когда меня переклинивало, то я уже выходила из дома, бродила по улицам и это ничего в моей жизни не изменило. Я постоянно в ожидании чего-нибудь лучшего, чем то, что имею, а в принципе ничего толком не имею, кроме крыши над головой и родственников.


 Вот в этом и вопрос Чего именно лучшего ты ожидаешь ?

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

чтоб клюнули на меня или хотя бы найти подруг/друзей.

----------


## Севастьяна

> чтоб клюнули на меня или хотя бы найти подруг/друзей.


 ну а ты для этого идешь на знакомство это, что ты делаешь чтобы познакомиться ? я про ПОДРУГ/друзей ..(так как с твоими запросами про идеал парня существование такого не велика вероятность и чтоб при этом он свободен был и встретился тебе)

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

Во первых про это надо говорить в прошедшем времени.


> что ты делаешь чтобы познакомиться ?


 Я ничего не делала. просто где-нибудь на улице сидела.

----------


## neji

яб "познакомился", еслиб жил рядом. вот и ищи где нибудь на подобных форумах. или в группах вк.

----------


## Ярослава

Цыпа-Цыпа, а для чего тебе вообще нужен мч? Что он тебе даст?
Ты то хочешь, то не хочешь - тебя не понять. Если б реально хотела что-то изменить в своей жизни, то делала бы что-нибудь, а не сидела дома

----------


## Nails

Нужно делать небольшие шажки вперёд, вдохновлятся ими и все подобного рода проблемы начнут исчезать!

----------


## Севастьяна

> Я ничего не делала. просто где-нибудь на улице сидела.


 и ждала что к тебе подойдет прекрасный принц ? Лучше пойди на занятие хобби каким-нибудь, например на занятия танцами и там познакомишься !!

----------


## Sat

> Я уже работала в подсобке, посуды мыла, со столов убирала в кафешке, продукты резала и все это было только когда мне скажем так по приказу, позовут делать, а так сидела уткнувшись в мобилу пока не позовут, пока не скажут ,не покажут, что нарезать. Т.к. я чужая всегда среди своих и мне фобно было. В итоге я свалила потому что тяжело мне из-за сф было.


 Цыпа,  если по чесноку, то эти работы отстой. 
Есть не мало интересных специальностей не требующих общения.
Я, например, себе нашла - тестировщик программ. Отличная тема - ломаешь, пытаешься сделать что б не работало, говоришь программистам, что их создание нежизнеспособный урод и еще денег прилично за это дают )) При чем общения по работе сейчас вообще ноль - нахожусь за 10000км от коллег, чему весьма рада. Просто пишу отчеты о проверке в корпоративной системе, они исправляют и присылают на перепроверку. Максимум - в аське что-то спрашивают если в отчете какие-то подробности не дописала. 
Плюс в компьютерной среде полно социофобов, на тематических сайтах множество людей обсуждают вопросы по работе, а со временем и на личное общение переходят.
А любовь она это... пизdeж из книжек - сначала хочется, а потом привыкается, не заморачивайся так сильно, найдется кто-нибудь.

----------


## Случайнозаглянувший

> Я, например, себе нашла - тестировщик программ. Отличная тема - ломаешь, пытаешься сделать что б не работало, говоришь программистам, что их создание нежизнеспособный урод и еще денег прилично за это дают )) При чем общения по работе сейчас вообще ноль - нахожусь за 10000км от коллег, чему весьма рада. Просто пишу отчеты о проверке в корпоративной системе, они исправляют и присылают на перепроверку. Максимум - в аське что-то спрашивают если в отчете какие-то подробности не дописала.


 Для такой работы нужно знать азы программирования и правила построения баз данных. Она может этого не знать.

----------


## Sat

Случайнозаглянувший это не так! У нас все работодатели хотят новичка с опытом 5 лет, тремя высшими и диплом желательно красный.  На деле джуниорам адекватные менеджеры такого не предъявят. Как в том анекдоте - вам шашечки или ехать? Плюс, ни кто не отменял самообразование. Вон Цыпа-Цыпа английский и испанский сама учит, значит есть задатки. И вообще, я же не настаиваю,  просто описала свой опыт и рассказала, что бывают интересные занятия для не общительных. 
Blackbox тестирование - самое популярное в не больших компаниях. Т.е. тестировщику дается работоспособная программа, а он ее проверяет с точки зрения простого пользователя. Сиди в дисплей мобилки тыкай, да записывай ошибки.
Кому интересна эта тема - рекомендую в сети почитать банальные статьи о том кто такие тестировщики, книгу Романа Савина по жесткому обращению с багами,  для продвинутых - видео Натальи Руколь.

Цыпа, что скажешь?

----------


## Случайнозаглянувший

> Случайнозаглянувший это не так! У нас все работодатели хотят новичка с опытом 5 лет, тремя высшими и диплом желательно красный.  На деле джуниорам адекватные менеджеры такого не предъявят. Как в том анекдоте - вам шашечки или ехать? Плюс, ни кто не отменял самообразование. Вон Цыпа-Цыпа английский и испанский сама учит, значит есть задатки.


 Чтобы что то найти, нужно что то знать. Метод перебора не поможет, если не знать, что искать. Языки программирования тащут за собой большой математический и статистический аппарат. Думаю у Вас профильная вышка, поэтому так смело рассказываете, у меня смежная вышка и я представляю чтобы было, если бы у меня её не было при постановке такой задачи. Поэтому это конкретное занятие для нее будет темным лесом. Проще нужно, чтоб не разочаровалась и довела до финиша.

----------


## Sat

Программирование тут ни при чем, мне оно за 4 года по работе не пригодилось. Образования у меня нет, тем более профильного, у нас на это не учат. Из самого нужного 3 курса менеджмента в ГУУ и арифметика из начальной школы.
Собственно и советую, т.к. по соотношению (деньги = сложность &#215; интересность) это одно из лучших, еще проще только техподдержка,  но там люди, чаще всего глупые и злые.

Ладно, что-то мы отвлеклись,  надо подождать ТС,  а то сейчас все за нее решим )))

----------

